# Used PC13 Ultra



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I, i have been looking to upgrade my 10+ yr old sub for several years. And yesterday saw a SVS PC13 ultra for sale on craigslist for 950. Just bought in aug. Im not a huge fan of cylinders but i guess it was my dream to build huge sono tube towers, like 6-7ft tall 21's in the future. But a pc13 might work in the mean time. Sellers comments are;

"These subs put out amazing deep bass. The only reason I'm getting rid of them is because I found that having 3 different type of subwoofers doesn't make for easy integration. I had a sealed sub from Elemental Design, a DIY passive radiator sub with the LMS 5400 driver, and these two ported SVS subs. I'm starting over with 4 of the same subs."

Should i plunge into for that price?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If it's only a few months old and in good condition, that's an excellent price. If it's been beat up a little, that's still a great price...it's a $750 discount from new! I'd buy it


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Any chance you can audition it before purchase?
It is a very good price for it as long as nothing is wrong with it.
I would not mind the cylinder design, I like down firing subs and the footprint is much smaller.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Anything to look for when listening? Never bought 2nd hand speakers.

Still a little hesitant buying the cylinder. Idk if box or cylinder is better. Most say performance differences are negligible. But aesthetic i'm not sure.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The only SVS cylinder I've seen was a friends 25-31 (hope I remember that correctly) that I talked him in to buying. He put it beside his couch in his theater room & it pretty much disappeared. The cloth surrounding it was of excellent quality & I thought it looked just fine.

Is that the price for one or both of them?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

It was the price for one. I got it for 850. He also knew ed so i got a hat, shirt, and all shipping materials included. Hat and shirt were new

It was really hard to get in and out of my g35 coupe. Harder when i got home by myself lol


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congradulations on a solid purchace. I think you are gonna love it, & wish you had bought both of them.

So did you put on the hat & shirt first or listen to the SW?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you are going to like the subwoofer.
Not that you asked, but...
Set the volume on the sub so your AVR auto cal sets the sub channel trim level close to zero.
Then if you want the sub to be louder adjust the volume using the AVR sub channel trim.
This will keep you from overdriving the sub.
Don't worry about it getting loud enough, the sub is a beast and will easily shake the foundation.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

That didnt take long, neighbors in my apartment already complained. But they are rude already. Only 3 minutes of jurassic park t-rex for them to basically kick down my door. At 2pm... So ya. But i like it alot. I set the sub to 20 when i audyssey'd it. It set the sub to +3, but i afterwards set the sub to 16 i think. I thought it was a little subtle. I dont do reference ever...cuz of whiney neighbors. Otherwise -25 to -20 for movies. And games around -35 to -29 depending on the game. TV shows are around -22 to -18. So i have lots of overhead. I wanna test more but, if it took 3 minutes at -5 jurassic park than im out of luck. Lol. But it sounds better at lower levels now. Happy happy. 

PS It looks menacing so thats also a plus.

PSS when she kicked my door down she said she initially thought a car drove through our house or thunder was in the area...so funny


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Only 3 minutes of jurassic park t-rex for them to basically kick down my door.


Subwoofers and apartments are usually a bad combination, hopefully your future has a house in it so you can truly enjoy what you have.


​


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Apartments and subwoofers are not really compatible and had I known that is your living situation I would have discouraged the purchase or at least brought this up for consideration.
I have heard of some places that stipulate no subwoofers in the lease contract.
There is simply no way to prevent the low frequency sound from traveling through the building.
I don't know if your neighbors are rude or not, but I do not find it unreasonable to insist on not hearing anyone else's music/movies/noise.
If this is one of the new models you can adjust the frequency response, call SVS and tell them you live in an apartment and need to make the sub neighbor friendly without turning it off, they will help you get it setup.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember living on the top floor for a reason. I only had a small 10" Energy sub when I was in a apartment but it was still to much a couple of visits from the cops but it happens. I did give my neighbors my phone number and asked them to give me a call if I was ever annoying,but they never bothered. It's not like I was really pushing anything outside the first time I got a DVD player but it is what it is.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

My area has no noise laws during daytime hours. Nor does my complex. But i never play my movies loud. Because that would be rude. But what i feel is rude is not even once a month of semi loud anything isnt acceptable when my landlord said its ok


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

the_rookie said:


> My area has no noise laws during daytime hours. Nor does my complex. But i never play my movies loud. Because that would be rude. But what i feel is rude is not even once a month of semi loud anything isnt acceptable when my landlord said its ok


Rookie, as another poster stated, ask your neighbors to let you know if you're being too loud or give them a heads up you're going to crank it. , maybe even invite them all over for movie night.

2pm :scratch:, reminds me of my last house, which was a duplex (lower and upper units). We lived on the bottom and the owners Mother lived above and had one of those big DLP TV's w/ built-in Bass. She would leave it on 24/7 so I bought my son a drum set for Christmas :devil: . If ya can beat'em, join'em lddude: 

PS. Congrats and welcome to the SVS club :T may you enjoy many years of :hsd:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats! I've looked at those subs too, I'm sure its a beast! 

Side note, I'm in the Seattle area too and drive a G35 coupe :T You must have had the magic grease to get that bad boy in that car :yikes:

Scott


----------

